# Wing plow on f350?



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been plowing for several years now with my 2001 F350. Last year I updated plows to a western mvp. Love it. This year I bought an aluminum flat bed for it to get rid of the deteriorating box. After a year with record snowfall, I am looking to add a side wing. I plow many country drives that are very long, some large parking lots, and next year I hope to add a subdivision with 1.5 miles of roads. Give me some feedback both positive and negative about this. Forget to mention that I have a vbox sander that I built myself on the truck. I have looked at JJAG wing and Cox Machine wings. Considering building one or buying one. Thanks


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have done lots of research. This summer, I will be driving to Maine to have a Cox setup put on my dumptruck.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I Have emailed Cox and got a price from them. I am concerned that the wing will hit my mirror or interfere with visibility when it is up. I have not seen a picture of it in the transport position. Are you concerned will the added stress to the front end? What size truck are you putting it on?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have a Tenco wing/plow/all season body setup on a F550 and have no problems with the mirror. 

I am putting it on a F350 7.3 6spd 4x4 cab and chassis. Tenco won't sell one because its a 350 The thing is that the frame on the cab and chassis is exactly the same as a 550, I have compared them. I have added 550 springs to the 350 just not swapped the axles. It should hold it fine. The Cox setup is very much like the Tenco. Of course there is added wear but it is making money.

I should say that I continue to loo for a used Tenco (or other) setup I could mount myself. but if nothing by the summer I will go with the Cox.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for that info. I was wondering what differences there was in the frames of the 350 vs a 450 or 550. Everyone says it is ok to put one on a 550 but some say it is not a good idea on the 350. I too have put aftermarket heavy springs in the front. The truck hardly moves when I pick up my v plow now. Do you think there is a difference of truck performance with the front wing. ie... getting pushed around more because of the extra forces going the same direction as the front plow? vs the opposing forces of a mid or rear wing? I am glad you are replying. I am really interested in real life experience because everyone here is laughing at the idea because most have never heard of a wing on a smaller truck.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I know it's been mentioned before, but how does the Cox blade trip?


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I believe they are relying on the two cushion springs on the push arms to soften any blow. Then they have shear bolts to retract further if needed. I am actually considering building one with a trip edge as well as a spring and shear bolt push arm.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

People tell me all the time, you can't run a wing on a 1-1.5ton truck it will push it all over. Then they see it work. My truck has a 9ft front blade.

I don't post videos/photos online, but I have use the one below to prove my point as well. Thats a 3500 no chains, in some scenes pushing full snow with front blade and wing.






You do need weight in the rear. We run about 1500 lbs salt, which we use on accounts. Only time, I ever had truck slide sideways was when I caught a hidden boulder.

I use it during storms to do roads and long driveways in one pass. We also use it to open a large warehouse complex, then stow it to push spots etc. After storms, we can bench back into gulleys etc to give us more room.

I tend to go pretty slow with it, so it doesn't really trip much. Usually rides over things. I have a 7ft trip edge Fisher I was going to use to make my own. I know I could do it, basically I would just copy the Tenco mount, but it's a lot of time.

I have never run a more rear mounted wing so I can't comment. I like the fact that I can look out passenger windown and the the marker on the end of the plow.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice vidio Thanks for sharing. That truck can move some snow. I want one now.Thumbs Up


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the price range on the Cox/Tenco setup?


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I Live a couple of miles from Cox Machine....ANd have seen the Wing in action ... It is a great setup.... There are allot of guys that use them around here... The Cox's are a great bunch !!


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I was told $6500 installed ready to go. I was leaning towards the jjag wing style but after seeing that video...... wow. The gears in my head are now turning.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Just to clarify that video is not me or my truck. Its pretty cool but I know nothing about the guy or the setup.

My F550, I bought used so it was already setup. I got the same price of $6500 from Cox. Like I said my decision will be made this summer based on my time etc. I don't mind spending the money, but if I assemble enough pieces to build my own, I might just do that. Either way, I will be running anoher wing by next winter.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I made my own
rear style using a 8' Western on a f350. Sometimes I have the wander another Times I don't. I haven't noticed much of lockout ad mine still trips like a stock Western plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Cormegfarms;1625100 said:


> I Have emailed Cox and got a price from them. I am concerned that the wing will hit my mirror or interfere with visibility when it is up. I have not seen a picture of it in the transport position.


I have never plowed with a F-350 with a wing but, every big truck I have plowed with the wing can and sometimes will hit the mirror. When it comes to visibility just lower it a little when you need to see out the passenger side window.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

It definately takes some getting used to for visibility in the up position. You do lose some visibility and even tucked in you have to give yourself another foot of clearance. Every fall I get used to it again. By mid winter I am comfortable but still careful.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

flipper, do you have any pictures of yours? I have a 89' checy that I want to make a front mounted one for as my 93 has a rear mount style one.

I have found that adding a mirror to the front bumper area helps alot while usingt he wing and driving for added visibility.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

wahlturfcare;1627960 said:


> I have found that adding a mirror to the front bumper area helps alot while usingt he wing and driving for added visibility.


What kind of mirror? Regular or fisheye? I would like to be able to see the wing a little better. I was thinking about a big fisheye hung off the front wing tower, I just don't know if it would be too exposed out there.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

HALH VT;1628297 said:


> What kind of mirror? Regular or fisheye? I would like to be able to see the wing a little better. I was thinking about a big fisheye hung off the front wing tower, I just don't know if it would be too exposed out there.


I like having big fish eye on my wing tower. It works wicked good because you can see your wing while you are plowing. It helps a lot going around mail boxes.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I thought I would bring this back up. I ended up finding a Tenco 9ft wing setup that was off an OBS F350. The guy was gong to scrap it so I got it for cheap. It had been torched off so I need to do a little fab to mount it and get it working. Between the business and family I have been too busy to get it on yet (plus I need to replace my welder that finally gave up). Truck has leaf box on it now but hopefully after Thanksgiving we can work on getting it mounted. 

I will load up some pictures of it.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I was going to post again on this soon. I am going to be dry fitting my new wing on my truck tomorrow. I have built the entire thing. I will post pics of it soon. On a side note.... what happened to cox machine? their website is no longer theirs.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

*Wing plow pics*

Here are the pictures of my wing for my f350. I designed and built the whole thing myself. Got to use it today for 6 hours and it was a real time saver.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know about there Website but they are still making wings !!!!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I see the mirror is folded, can it be unfolded when in use?


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep the mirror can be out. I would just have to turn the end of the hydraulic cylinder out a bit. I have a few tight areas to plow in and wanted to be able to tuck it in as far as I could. The large fish eye mirror on the wing post gives just as much visibility as the factory mirror anyway.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cormegfarms;1679478 said:


> Yep the mirror can be out. I would just have to turn the end of the hydraulic cylinder out a bit. I have a few tight areas to plow in and wanted to be able to tuck it in as far as I could. The large fish eye mirror on the wing post gives just as much visibility as the factory mirror anyway.


Well I officially want one lol. Looks slick as hell.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks great, subscribed....

Do you have any photos from the build? What did you start out with for parts?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Cormegfarms;1679160 said:


> Here are the pictures of my wing for my f350. I designed and built the whole thing myself. Got to use it today for 6 hours and it was a real time saver.


That looks like a really nice setup. Do you plow roads with it?


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I was going to take pictures while i built it but never did. The only parts that I had were the two hydraulic rams and the cutting edge. Everything else was made from new steel. Like I said.... I made everything myself. I don't plow roads with it. I do however plow a large country subdivision around a lake.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I wondered if you had taken an existing front blade and cut it down, or the spring-dampened extension arm from a larger plow... pretty nice fab skills for a farmer lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Flipper;1626176 said:


> People tell me all the time, you can't run a wing on a 1-1.5ton truck it will push it all over. Then they see it work. My truck has a 9ft front blade.
> 
> I don't post videos/photos online, but I have use the one below to prove my point as well. Thats a 3500 no chains, in some scenes pushing full snow with front blade and wing.
> 
> ...


Great video, awesome song. Classic!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Cormegfarms;1679160 said:


> Here are the pictures of my wing for my f350. I designed and built the whole thing myself. Got to use it today for 6 hours and it was a real time saver.


I wish I had the time to build stuff like that. Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

heres a short video of one of mine that i made for the f350s. I have alot of lots that I have to push snow back and it really helps having it compared to the loader everytime.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Looks good. Only thing I would suggest is an angled brace on that rear push arm. A lot of force there.

I am working on mine slowly. Right now working on tubes like you did in place of front bumper, that I can then mount my Tenco front post to. Any details or photos on how you mounted it to truck frame?

I am sidetracked right now for a spreader rebuild. Hopefully be back on it over the holidays.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

There is a 1 1/4" rod that braces from the corner of the push arm mount to the frame. On the front I used all 8 holes of the bumper mount and put the largest bolts that would fit. (1/2" i think) For the mid mount, I used the same concept as larger plow trucks with cheek plates and a 4x4 tube going under the truck just below the fuel tank. It looks like it hangs really low but I have one really bad drop off that I plow and it does not even come close to hitting it fully loaded with salt. When I get a chance to wash the truck off I will take some better pics for you. It snows around and inch every single night right now so washing the truck is pretty pointless


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I went back and saw that brace in the pics. Should work well. 

I have my rear setup mounted. It is two pieces of 2x4 tube that hang from frame rails with cheek plates. 

What you did up front sounds like what I was thinking.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

What size are the wings that tenco and cox sell 9fters ?? How much width do you get out of it when it is down and out ??


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

My Tencos are 9ft. I get 5-6ft (never measured) out of them. The angle is much more severe then a front blade at full angle. The real benefit is having it hang off the pavement, onto a sift shoulder or gulley and be able to push snow back. I have also used it to plow snow off sidewalks and up over curbs.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

That seems about right some of the rear mount wings on trucks look like they are only adding 2 feet or so.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Cormegfarms;1679160 said:


> Here are the pictures of my wing for my f350. I designed and built the whole thing myself. Got to use it today for 6 hours and it was a real time saver.


Nice job on the wing.....However, I do have a word of caution on your sander hold down. If you drop a rear wheel off the edge of black top your bed will flex and unhook your sander. I heard a strange noise one night, looked in my side mirror to see part of my sander hanging over the side of the truck. I lucked out by not having it go off completely but it was a ***** trying to slide it back in place 2/3rds loaded, by myself.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

FYI Cox Machine is still making Wings..... 
I was there today to get a couple of hoses made...
Call them for any info and tell them Duane from Deweys Lumber sent you
207-342-2267


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

cormegfarms, do you have any pictures of it in the up postition? I would live to see a video on how yours pushes being single wheeled in the back. Is yours central hydraulic or pump driven?

I used to get people who laugh at mine until they saw how much easier it was to plow with it. I have alot of road contracts and steep banks on some accounts that im able to show the snow up higher and quicker than a front plow can do.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

I can certainly get a pic of it up. When we get some real snow my wife already agreed to make a video for me. I put central hydraulics on my truck this year. My sander originally was a self contained hydraulic system but I got real tired of putting gas in it every hour and trying to start it and keep it running when it was cold out. Now I have tremendous hydraulic power at the flip of a switch and it was not all that expensive or hard to do. We have a couple parking lots that we take the skidsteer and pull all the snow away from buildings and vehicles and then I take the truck and wing and put it where I want it. Some of the windrows he was making were 3' high and I was able to push through them with snow coming over the top of my front plow and rolloing over the top of the wing with no problems. Here is the real shocker.....I have yet to put the truck in 4wd this season even pushing the wing...... nothing else is different.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

Couple pics of the wing up. Couple of inches of snow today but nothing to really get good video.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

That is a great build Comegfarms. I thought maybe that was a Cox or Tenco. If I can ask some of you guys here? Do you know of any municipal plow manufacturers that build a adjustable V plow? Say like a Boss VXT or a MVP but heavier for A IH4900?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

HEStufrthnnails;1688498 said:


> That is a great build Comegfarms. I thought maybe that was a Cox or Tenco. If I can ask some of you guys here? Do you know of any municipal plow manufacturers that build a adjustable V plow? Say like a Boss VXT or a MVP but heavier for A IH4900?


http://www.henkemfg.com/ ... I think Mercer_Me drove one that was on a grader. As you can see on that site though, they go on trucks, too.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Cormegfarms;1688266 said:


> Couple pics of the wing up. Couple of inches of snow today but nothing to really get good video.


Looks pretty darn good!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Cant wait to see that video maybe this weekend if I could afford it I'd have one


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Were you able to get a front bumper shot? I hope to start fabricating brackets this week.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

bump for a video.


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally got 5 inches this morning and the wife had time to ride along and video. Enjoy.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice video I enjoyed it. The wing works great.

how come the mirror was folded? does the wing hit it?


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

just joined......the 3500 chevy with wing belongs to me, be glad to answer any questions


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

chevy wingman;1703207 said:


> just joined......the 3500 chevy with wing belongs to me, be glad to answer any questions


How bout some pictures? I'm curious about how both of you are controlling these and how complicated it is to run both the front plow and wing plow. Also, how well are you able to see what the wing is doing?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

chevy wingman;1703207 said:


> just joined......the 3500 chevy with wing belongs to me, be glad to answer any questions


Welcome aboard... I really liked your vid as I run those same trucks and always wanted a wing to help with big lot clean ups, though I always wondered how practical it would be since I don't do roadways at all.

I assume it's a home build? What sort of parts did you use?


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

derekbroerse;1703705 said:


> Welcome aboard... I really liked your vid as I run those same trucks and always wanted a wing to help with big lot clean ups, though I always wondered how practical it would be since I don't do roadways at all.
> 
> I assume it's a home build? What sort of parts did you use?


The hydrolics are another fisher belt drive pump, valve body, joystick and electric winch. I designed and fabricated everything including the blade. The blade skin is 1/4 inch high impact plastic i ordered from modern plastics in Conn. My truck is an 89 cab chassis with 9 foot knaphiede platform, 454 auto, meyer diamond sander with stainless long shute. I plow private roads and several driveways and the wing gets used for everything....a huge time saver. I put photos in my album, i will take some closeups soon.


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

Rat_Power_78;1703638 said:


> How bout some pictures? I'm curious about how both of you are controlling these and how complicated it is to run both the front plow and wing plow. Also, how well are you able to see what the wing is doing?


I will load some photos soon, still learning the site


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

truck pic one


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

32 inch benching height


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

rear view pic


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice . Would a 3/4 ton handle a wing?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

And here's the same truck when it came back for a new dash harness. They hooked up high amp lights to the 10 amp upfitter switch. For some reason, the fuse melted but somehow the pins in the connector were able to continue to supply power until it started smoking and then blew. The whole dash harness and smart junction box was toast.
It does have a really nice plow and wing setup.. Sander and all was hydraulic. All made at HP Fairfield


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

chevywingman, how far out does your wing sit away from the truck when it is up? I have a '87 truck like your that im redoing and want to put a wiong like your on it.
On my '93 i had to make mine off of the rear of the truck and it can only be 8'6 legal width while transporting here in iowa and would of stuck too far out on that truck.


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

todays snow


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

chevy wingman;1704814 said:


> todays snow


wing folded up


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

chevy wingman;1704815 said:


> wing folded up


rear view wing


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

trying to load photo


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

wahlturfcare;1704663 said:


> chevywingman, how far out does your wing sit away from the truck when it is up? I have a '87 truck like your that im redoing and want to put a wiong like your on it.
> On my '93 i had to make mine off of the rear of the truck and it can only be 8'6 legal width while transporting here in iowa and would of stuck too far out on that truck.


does this help


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

trouble with photos


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

chevy wingman;1704814 said:


> todays snow


wing folded up


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

wahlturfcare;1704663 said:


> chevywingman, how far out does your wing sit away from the truck when it is up? I have a '87 truck like your that im redoing and want to put a wiong like your on it.
> On my '93 i had to make mine off of the rear of the truck and it can only be 8'6 legal width while transporting here in iowa and would of stuck too far out on that truck.


wing folded up


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

push it good


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

not recomended, too much stress on front end


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

expecting a foot or so


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

another angle


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

chevy wingman;1704844 said:


> expecting a foot or so


Nice shot but crooked Plow lights drive me nuts


----------



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

My wing is controlled by the two rocker switches on the control panel in the cab. They control the two wing valves of my central hydraulics. The other switches control lights, strobes, and the one with the protector on it turns my hydraulic sander on and off.


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

another day in the mountains wesport


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

chevy wingman;1708185 said:


> another day in the mountains wesport


Nice pic, looks like a postcard!! lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

chevy wingman;1708185 said:


> another day in the mountains wesport


Lol. Good pic .


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

pushing it up


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

HEStufrthnnails;1704453 said:


> Very nice . Would a 3/4 ton handle a wing?


I have one on a '77 Dodge W200. I don't mount a front plow at the same time as the wing. I only use it a few time a year, to widen and bench on some rural residential driveways.

When I first mounted it, the first time I raised it I thought the truck was going to roll over before the wing came off the ground. I now have extra spring leaves on the right side, and I use extra ballast on the left.

The wing will push the truck right around sideways if I hit something solid, and it tends to crab if the surface is at all slippery. I could chain up the front wheels as well as the rears, and load more ballast, but then something would probably break.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

HALH VT;1714092 said:


> I have one on a '77 Dodge W200. I don't mount a front plow at the same time as the wing. I only use it a few time a year, to widen and bench on some rural residential driveways.
> 
> When I first mounted it, the first time I raised it I thought the truck was going to roll over before the wing came off the ground. I now have extra spring leaves on the right side, and I use extra ballast on the left.
> 
> The wing will push the truck right around sideways if I hit something solid, and it tends to crab if the surface is at all slippery. I could chain up the front wheels as well as the rears, and load more ballast, but then something would probably break.


Pics please! Love 70's Power Wagons! They make awesome plow trucks.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

BushHogBoy;1715114 said:


> Pics please! Love 70's Power Wagons! They make awesome plow trucks.


A friend of mine bought one from his neighbour to restore, an all original green-and-white '77 with only 85000kms on it. Took it all apart, lost interest, and scrapped it... numbskull...


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Don't tell me that!


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

just put up another video on youtube, snow plow chevy with wing 2014 edit, check it out wesport


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice. You gonna sell me that truck in the spring?


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

Im building another one, 95 version chevy , injected 454, dana 60 front axle conversion


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

chevy wingman;1721533 said:


> Im building another one, 95 version chevy , injected 454, dana 60 front axle conversion


Oh good, then you won't be needing the old one anymore!! wesport


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

sorry that truck is to valuable to me to ever sell, i will have it till the salt takes it from me....lol


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

chevy wingman;1721566 said:


> sorry that truck is to valuable to me to ever sell, i will have it till the salt takes it from me....lol


I know how you feel... the Rusties tried to take my '78 but this summer we did a whole frame section from the cab back... plus added an aluminum flatbed and toolboxes. Good for another 10 years!  People think I'm insane but when you price out a new one, plus new plow, it gets a little out of range. Sometimes you just have to be a little crazy!!!


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

I get, that trucks an antique, buy a new one, sorry but i have been running those trucks since 1987 and they make the best and most dependable plow trucks. that truck weighs 10,200 pounds with the plows on and an empty sander and as you see it can move some snow, got the 95 cab and chassis for a steal, not fond of that body style but its got 70,000 miles on it with a fuel injected 454 in good shape, so i will give it my magic and try it out....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

chevy wingman;1721625 said:


> I get, that trucks an antique, buy a new one, sorry but i have been running those trucks since 1987 and they make the best and most dependable plow trucks. that truck weighs 10,200 pounds with the plows on and an empty sander and as you see it can move some snow, got the 95 cab and chassis for a steal, not fond of that body style but its got 70,000 miles on it with a fuel injected 454 in good shape, so i will give it my magic and try it out....


The conversion would probably make for a neat thread in the Chevy Trucks section. I'm interested in what you are going to use for an axle and transfer case, as the '95 will have a left-hand drop tcase vs. your other truck with it's right-hand drop tcase... unless you use a Ford Dana 60, or newer Dodge... with their weird hubs...


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a ford 60


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

chevy wingman;1721665 said:


> I have a ford 60


Ewwwwww Ford parts!



BUT it is probably the easiest way to convert that...


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

Dana made the axle......


----------



## JPSNOW (Aug 31, 2017)

Flipper said:


> People tell me all the time, you can't run a wing on a 1-1.5ton truck it will push it all over. Then they see it work. My truck has a 9ft front blade.
> 
> I don't post videos/photos online, but I have use the one below to prove my point as well. Thats a 3500 no chains, in some scenes pushing full snow with front blade and wing.
> 
> ...


I have a Chevy 1 ton dump truck with a Boss VXT on the front was thinking about adding a jag sidewing plow. Just not sure if you would have to add a ton of weight in the box to keep the truck from being pushed around from the wing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JPSNOW said:


> I have a Chevy 1 ton dump truck with a Boss VXT on the front was thinking about adding a jag sidewing plow. Just not sure if you would have to add a ton of weight in the box to keep the truck from being pushed around from the wing?


FYI....thread is 8 years old and Flipper hasn't been on the site in 5 years.

Yes you will need to add weight, the more the better. Are you running a spreader?


----------

